# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  A Sad Reminder.

## Ariox

In the past 3 days, I was on a camping trip, and last night, I had my second LD. I remember doing plenty of RC&#39;s, and it was rather long, but the trouble is, I don&#39;t remember it&#33; So, the entire purpose of this post is to remind you. Don&#39;t get lazy with your dream journal like I did, or you might miss the big one....

----------


## NeAvO

Lol very unlucky but good advice.

----------

